# temperature controller



## randy (Jan 29, 2012)

Any one can recommend a temperature controller that I can use to hook up my computer fan to control the tank temperature (this is for the summer, of course)? I have seen one that you need to wire.... and it's said to be very easy.... but I read the instructions three times before I gave up.

My DIY computer fans worked really well last summer, but playing with the timer was no fun. I had to constantly change the timer setting according to the weather forecast.

Topping off due to the fan was no fun but I can live that that.


----------



## getochkn (Jul 10, 2011)

I remember seeing a good cheap one that people used on the TPT in the DIY section. I'll see if I can find the thread for you again. It's a cheap Ebay unit but does the job.


----------



## getochkn (Jul 10, 2011)

http://www.ebay.com/sch/sis.html?_n...ller Thermostat Aquarium&_itemId=270531863176

These are the cheapo controllers everyone uses.

http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/showthread.php?t=182610&highlight=temperature+controller

That's the thread I found. You can wire it to dual plugs, one of heater, one for fans and keep temps exact or just use it for fans. The only problem I see with multiple tanks is it will turn the fans on and off for whatever tank the probe measures and not all tanks will be the same temp, especially a 5gal vs a 40gal, but if you just place the probe in the air and set it according to that, you might get a better general cooling effect.


----------



## matti2uude (Jan 10, 2009)

I'm going to try and get a used reef keeper lite for the summer. Same problem though, it's only good for one tank.


----------



## Fishfur (Mar 4, 2012)

I find my two largest tanks tend to be quite close in temperature, within a degree or two, so one controller should be able to keep both of them at a reasonable temp, even though it would only monitor one of the tanks.

The smaller tanks are a bigger problem because they change so much more in a given time. At some $25. + shipping a pop for those ebay controllers, it could end up being quite costly, unless you could rig one fan to cool two tanks. Not to mention that until I get around to taking an electronics course, I probably would not be able to hook it up. I can do light fixtures, outlets, straightforward repairs on wiring, but hooking stuff up is a bit beyond me unless I have a diagram to follow that's very, very simple and clear.

Just now I have two 2.5 G tanks sitting side by side, with one small 5 volt fan cooling both. The tanks are close together and the fan is aimed downward between the two, so it blows on both of them and it's working fairly well to prevent them from overheating. But even with the heating on, on colder days, it's colder in here, on warmer days, it's warmer, so the temperature still varies by 2 or 3 degrees at times, which I don't think is very good for the shrimp in the tanks. They don't seem distressed but I'd think it would affect breeding.. and come summer, the variations would be even greater.

But 2 fans for one tank might work with larger tanks, but only if they're close enough together.

If anyone is planning to buy some of those controllers, perhaps a few of us ? If we all went together perhaps we could get them for less money, if they offered some sort of quantity discount, or even just a shipping discount ?. Could all go to one address and then be distributed.


----------



## getochkn (Jul 10, 2011)

http://www.ebay.com/itm/12V-Digital...923?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item256e57e8bb

This might work better, 12v already, $15 a piece, free shipping. 12v input, 12v direct to PC fans.

So $30 for a computer power supply to power all the controllers. $15 per controller, $5-10 in fans depending if you need 1 or a few fans. Keeping it with similar sized tanks and using 1 controller for a few tanks, it's only about $25 for a few tanks. 1 $30 power supply would handle 50-100 tanks/fans easily.


----------



## randy (Jan 29, 2012)

Jay, thanks, so I read the description again and still don't know how to set it up. The one you linked to is 24v in and 220v out?

I'm definitely interested in getting this as I only need one or two for the tanks not in the basement. If there is a group buy I'm definitely in.


----------



## getochkn (Jul 10, 2011)

randy said:


> Jay, thanks, so I read the description again and still don't know how to set it up. The one you linked to is 24v in and 220v out?
> 
> I'm definitely interested in getting this as I only need one or two for the tanks not in the basement. If there is a group buy I'm definitely in.


The 2nd one looks like it's 12v, I would assume 12v out. This is quick searching, I'm sure there is 1 that would fit exactly and be cheap from overseas. I'll keep looking and could easily put together a quick wiring diagram.

Other option is a PC fan controller, I used to have one that had 4 inputs for sensors and would control 4 fans based off each temp sensor. Might be a bit more but if it can do 4 fans based off 4 inputs, might be worth it. Only thing would be getting water proof thermocouplers as the PC temp sensors aren't made for water. I'll keep looking when I got a bit of time and come up with something though.


----------



## Fishfur (Mar 4, 2012)

If I read that last post correctly, that 12v one sounds great.. though I'd have to buy fans too, none of the ones I use now are 12V. 

But if I got the makings, any chance you could set it up for me ? No rush, by any means, but it would sure make life easier, especially once I get the other tanks going I want to have later this year. 

I am planning on taking a course so I can learn to do this kind of thing but it's ten weeks long, 1 class per week and it won't start 'til spring. Prefer to do it myself, but if I spend money on this kind of equipment, I would sure hate to wreck it by wiring it incorrectly.


----------



## getochkn (Jul 10, 2011)

Something like this is what I was referring to.

http://www.tigerdirect.ca/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=4941667&csid=_61

4 temp probes that control 4 fans independently, touch screen controller, powered from 12v PC power supply.

The only problem is the thermal probes aren't water proof, but a baggie around them would work or sealing the ends in silicone, etc would be an option. That option is a bit more but controls 4 fans, 4 probes and is all in one unit. Again, with a bit more searching I'll see what other options there are, as the problem I see with that unit is the length of the thermal probes would be hard to get into 4 tanks unless they are close together. Every way has a pro and con. lol.


----------



## Fishfur (Mar 4, 2012)

What about this one ? Am I right to think this kind of device can't be powered from a regular wall plug.. and if so, what would you power it with ?

http://www.tigerdirect.ca/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=4904466&csid=_61


----------



## getochkn (Jul 10, 2011)

Fishfur said:


> What about this one ? Am I right to think this kind of device can't be powered from a regular wall plug.. and if so, what would you power it with ?
> 
> http://www.tigerdirect.ca/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=4904466&csid=_61


That one doesn't have any temperature monitoring to control the fans, it simply allows you to tune the speed of the fan. The last one I linked has 4 thermo-probes that monitor the temps and control the fan automatically.

As for powering any PC-based fan controller, a PC power supply is needed.


----------



## Fishfur (Mar 4, 2012)

Ah, ok, I see the difference. Major difference ! Thanks.


----------



## randy (Jan 29, 2012)

I just bought this one, don't tell me it won't work. It even says can be used for water tanks and it take 110v. Jay, can you take a look and tell me I didn't just make a fool of myself ;-)

I'll try to figure out how to wire it when I get it. BTW, it's about $14 shipped, can't go wrong with that price.

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=290704096237&ssPageName=ADME:L:OC:CA:3160


----------



## getochkn (Jul 10, 2011)

randy said:


> I just bought this one, don't tell me it won't work. It even says can be used for water tanks and it take 110v. Jay, can you take a look and tell me I didn't just make a fool of myself ;-)
> 
> I'll try to figure out how to wire it when I get it. BTW, it's about $14 shipped, can't go wrong with that price.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=290704096237&ssPageName=ADME:L:OC:CA:3160


Should work fine. Pin's 3/4 go to a 120v plug from home depot or buying a extension cord at the dollar store and chopping off the end, my cheapo preferred way.

Pins 7/8 go the sensor that goes in the water.

Pins 1/2 will connect to the 120v PC power supply that supplies your fans. Now what I would do is take the end cut off the dollar store extension cord and wire that to pins 1/2 so that you can plug the power supply into that. The problem with that is a PSU is 3 pins, but this would only be a 2 pin plug.

The only thing that I wonder is that a PC PSU are usually 30amps at least, but I don't think this thing would be rated for that. Looking at the 220v version, it's rated for 10amp, but that's at 220v, which if the same design, it would actually hold 20amps at 110v, and the PC PSU is 30amp on MAX draw powering a PC. Powering a few fans that are 1amp each, you could probably do 15-18 fans plus overhead and still under the 20amp limit, so it would probably be fine.

Ignore my ramblings, it should be fine. lol. A way to get around the 3 pin PSU plugging into a 2 pin without a ground, would be to use pins 1/2 to trip a relay which is then wired with a 110v source, etc. Simple circuit and could probably do it for $10, but probably 98% not needed unless you run GCFI breakers on your tanks and need the ground to trip, otherwise anything getting wet can short something regardless of 2 or 3 pins. lol.

Don't let your PSU get wet, don't use more than 15ish 1amp fans, and post a picture of the wiring diagram they send you.


----------



## randy (Jan 29, 2012)

I did some calculation and since I'm only using one unit to drive 2 to 4 fans, I should be okay. The only thing is I am not sure how port 1 & 2 can be used for both heating and cooling. Some other similar devices have two ports for cooling and two ports for heating which makes wiring easier.

The dollar store plug is a good idea. It's only $13 so if it doesn't work well, it's not a lot of money wasted. To be honest, I don't know how they can make a profit selling these things. I can't even ship something that size to Asia with $13.


----------



## getochkn (Jul 10, 2011)

randy said:


> I did some calculation and since I'm only using one unit to drive 2 to 4 fans, I should be okay. The only thing is I am not sure how port 1 & 2 can be used for both heating and cooling. Some other similar devices have two ports for cooling and two ports for heating which makes wiring easier.
> 
> The dollar store plug is a good idea. It's only $13 so if it doesn't work well, it's not a lot of money wasted. To be honest, I don't know how they can make a profit selling these things. I can't even ship something that size to Asia with $13.


This one seems to just power a fan or heater with one output to control the temp and keep it what it's set at and that's it. the other ones are meant one for cooling, one for heating in a dual mode.


----------



## randy (Jan 29, 2012)

getochkn said:


> This one seems to just power a fan or heater with one output to control the temp and keep it what it's set at and that's it. the other ones are meant one for cooling, one for heating in a dual mode.


Yes, I understand that, but if there are only two ports, how does it know it's for cooling for heating? Maybe it can be set from the unit? I don't know, I will see when it arrives.


----------



## tonyyyz (Jan 31, 2013)

This seems obvious but from reading this thread I'm starting to have doubts... If I have central air and keep it around 25 celsius in the summer do I need to worry about this discussion? Or am I missing something?


----------



## getochkn (Jul 10, 2011)

tonyyyz said:


> This seems obvious but from reading this thread I'm starting to have doubts... If I have central air and keep it around 25 celsius in the summer do I need to worry about this discussion? Or am I missing something?


Depends on how well that 25C translates to your tanks. Remember, that 25 is taken from the thermostat itself, and if that is near a vent, it may be 25 at that part of the house, but the tank water may be 29C. It all comes down to what temp your tank water is regardless of the air temp.


----------



## randy (Jan 29, 2012)

getochkn said:


> Depends on how well that 25C translates to your tanks. Remember, that 25 is taken from the thermostat itself, and if that is near a vent, it may be 25 at that part of the house, but the tank water may be 29C. It all comes down to what temp your tank water is regardless of the air temp.


Exactly. If you live in a condo with central air and you keep the unit at 25 then you should be fine. My tanks on third floor get really hot, over 30 even when first floor where the thermostat is may be 26. To get my third floor room at 25 would cost too much in hydro, thus a fan set up would save hydro, with the controller, it will all be automatic. I will just need to do daily top-off with RO.


----------



## Shanji (Jun 6, 2012)

if you want a fan controller , maybe you can think about getting this one since it cheaper , control 5 fan , temperature monitoring and touch screen. I using this for my computer 

http://www.ncix.com/products/?sku=42881&vpn=SENTRY 2&manufacture=NZXT


----------



## randy (Jan 29, 2012)

Shanji said:


> if you want a fan controller , maybe you can think about getting this one since it cheaper , control 5 fan , temperature monitoring and touch screen. I using this for my computer
> 
> http://www.ncix.com/products/?sku=42881&vpn=SENTRY 2&manufacture=NZXT


Not sure if it's easy to modify that one to be used with aquariums though, I don't think it comes with 5 water-proof temperature sensors. And you'd still need a computer power supply anyway unless your computer is close to your tanks and it stays on all the time. For now, the $13-$14 unit is the cheapest one that I think I can modify to cool down my tanks, I will share if/how it works.


----------

